#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Hong Kong Lightshow

## DJ_matthias

een mooi filmpje (7min) van hoe men Hong Kong heeft omgetoverd in 1 grote lichtshow!

Lasers, Moving heads, Sky roses, Led's, Floods, ...

How Do They Do It - Hong Kong Light Show - Google Video

Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## sfvb

vet, ik zou ook wel mijn straatverlichting op dmx willen

----------


## Funkmaster

het meeste extreme voorbeeld van dmx over ethernet...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Lol, op zo'n GMA de hele stad bedienen...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## deurklink

Maar of het nou echt mooi is :S!? Denk ik net als bij de top of the pops... je moet er van houden! (ik dus niet echt, maar ja... wie ben ik  :Wink: )

----------


## beyma

En wij moeten hier overal spaarlampen in gaan draaien van de overheid... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Devotion

Hoezo? zij gebruiken toch ook spaarlampen, $2200 per lamp moet je toch even voor sparen  :Smile: . Voor hun niet nee, komt zo uit de beurs van de overheid. Maar wij moeten heel wat shows draaien willen we 'even' de lampjes van die stad kunnen verwisselen.

----------


## Rock On

> Maar of het nou echt mooi is :S!? Denk ik net als bij de top of the pops... je moet er van houden! (ik dus niet echt, maar ja... wie ben ik )



Deze beelden laten niet goed zien hoe de hele show oogt. Aan de noordkant (Kowloon) op de Boardwalk loopt muziek, en op ze zuidkant (HK Island) gaat de show erg mooi synchroon mee. De gebouwen lijken elkaar ook te activeren. 
De hele show (20 min) ziet er echt wel gaaf uit. Hij wordt ook continue uitgebreid met nieuwere en complexere patronen.

----------


## DJ nn

lijkt me moeilijk om alles te installeren, aan te sluiten, onderhouden, schrijven ...

maar de laser vind ik maar niets ... komen er niet genoed uit precies
leuk is wel dat je een film zou kunnen zien op een hele zijmuur

de LJ heeft wel iets leuk daar:
Waar ben jij LJ ?
Ik? Tokyo !

hahaha prachtig, ik heb toch mijn vragen bij het vliegverkeer

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## VERVALLEN

Die XENON lampen heb ik ook al moeten vervangen. Jawadde die bescherming dat ze ervoor dragen ...
Ik deed het zo zonder iets ...


Is er daar geen overdreven veiligheid ?

----------


## axs

> Die XENON lampen heb ik ook al moeten vervangen. Jawadde die bescherming dat ze ervoor dragen ...
> Ik deed het zo zonder iets ...
> 
> 
> Is er daar geen overdreven veiligheid ?




 Hangt ervan af of je ze links of rechtsom steekt... en met die chinezen weet je maar nooit... daarom...
 (ironie naar aanleiding van het atomic topic... moesten sommigen het hier niet begrijpen)


Lees er maar eens de manuals van bv Syncrolite, RJ, highend,VL op na...
je zou niet de eerste zijn die...

----------


## Elmo

> Hangt ervan af of je ze links of rechtsom steekt... en met die chinezen weet je maar nooit... daarom...
>  (ironie naar aanleiding van het atomic topic... moesten sommigen het hier niet begrijpen)
> 
> 
> Lees er maar eens de manuals van bv Syncrolite, RJ, highend,VL op na...
> je zou niet de eerste zijn die...



idd, alles behalve overdreven...
ik trek aan lashandschoenen, lasschort en een laskap...


ik weet niet of je ooit weleens 1-tje hebt zien springen....

----------


## Funmaker

> ik weet niet of je ooit weleens 1-tje hebt zien springen....



nopes filmpje?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Heb wel eens een Raylightje zien ontploffen, je mag blij zijn dat er gaas voor die dingen zit... En dan bij zo'n gaslamp onder nog veel hogere druk... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Kan me zeker die bescherming goed voorstellen, paar oordoppen misschien ook geen overbodige luxe..!  :EEK!: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## LJ Bert

> Die XENON lampen heb ik ook al moeten vervangen. Jawadde die bescherming dat ze ervoor dragen ...
> Ik deed het zo zonder iets ...
> 
> 
> Is er daar geen overdreven veiligheid ?



nee dat is absolut geen overdreven veiligheid.
ik moet die lampen vaak in pigi projectoren duwen. het zijn 6kw (bij mij toch) xenon lampen. in 1 zo een band zit meer druk dan in een vrachtwagenband als dat dingetje ontploft kunnen ze jouw lekker naar het ziekenhuis brengen zonder beveiliging......

----------


## Nisha

tja ik zou zo een lamp niet graag zonder bescherming vervangen!
overdreven veiligheidje is het dus niet.
en je kan beter overdijven met veiligheid dan dat je het onderschat.

----------


## axs

Moet ik nog iemand meer overtuigen?
Hierbij foto van een reflector van een mac2000 nadat de lamp (en dat is nog 'maar' een MSR 1200 lamp...) sprong...

----------


## voederbietel

vergelijking: ken je die reklame van die verzekeringsmaatschapij uit apeldooorn(kzal geen merk noemen :Wink:  ) met die acupunctuur? als je da spring voelt het denk ik net zo :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  (wil het in iddergeval niet uitproberen)

ik vond trouwens die witte mac 2000 wel vet

----------


## Silence_One

> nopes filmpje?



.jawel hoor. een dom persoon die hem weg doet gooien...

YouTube - Xenon Bulb Go Boom

----------


## TristanAV

Ik denk dat ik snel naar Hong Kong op vakantie ga (vrije dagen en over uren zat). Zag er gewoon gelikt uit, maar wel soms te verschillend. 

En die mac2000`s is het wit! en ik maar denken dat alleen VARI en SGM dat deden.


Er bestaan ook domme mensen zoals we in dat filmpje zagen

----------

